# The Day of the Triffids



## Maul Twilight (Jul 22, 2007)

I found this book both involving and intellectual at the same time. Something rare and wonderful. It was like watching a movie that both stimulated your emotions and plugged your brain with info and theories relating to the true reason behind man's ownership of the planet. 
I have enjoyed John Wyndham's writing so much I've gone in search of some of his other stuff. 
I can see that this is the kind of book many people would have thought to be a merely competent tale in a literary sense but failed to grasp the complex theories which Wyndham poses. Such as religous ideals having to be thrown aside in the interest of humanity's survival, how to develop a civilisation from a world full of blind people...and many other brain stimulating little points. 
It was a treat from the moment it began to the final page. 
I think it is definately a classic worth looking at...


----------



## jamesdemann (Aug 20, 2007)

ah, these books by Wyndham bring back so many wonderful memories from my childhood.
The day of the triffids. Chocky and the Midwich Cukoos.....
In fact they are re-running the bbc's version of the day of the triffids on sky at the moment, great to view it again after so long.


----------



## Scarecrow (Aug 20, 2007)

The Kraken Wakes is even better than Day of the Triffids. It's another apocalyptic story, but one that takes place over a period of years, rather than instantaneously.


----------



## Soph (Aug 21, 2007)

'The Day of the Triffids' is an excellent novel - a very chilling read. If you're looking for more of John Wyndham's books to read, I'd suggest 'The Chrysalids'. His exploration of religious extremes is simply fascinating in this book, and it's also just a great story.


----------

